# What would make Beeswax smell more?



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

home filtration does leave enough traces of honey to make beeswax smell sweet. i love it. you will never want to burn another pariffin candle.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I melt and filter mine using solar melters. The resulting wax smells MUCH grander than anything I've ever gotten from a commercial source.


----------

